# Video: BIG Hog Down!



## DOD (Jun 10, 2014)

This big boy had about 2.5 - 3 inches of teeth, barring hogs works! Check out the video and let me know what you think! This one almost got the best of my buddy, but you can see how that turns out...


----------



## ShadowHunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one. That looks like fun


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jun 14, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice job on two fronts.
#1-Nice hog
#2-Nice video.

I am an older geek who plays around with video, so I appreciate your video.
BTW nice music.

What kind of camera you guys use?


----------



## BlackEagle (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost put yourself in a bad spot on the first roll! Nice boar!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome video, congrats!


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

Really nice video.


----------



## Lo Mo (Jun 19, 2014)

Great dog work and even better video footage


----------



## SouthernHogDogger (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Video fellows.


----------



## Louis843 (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome video!  Nice job throwing that big sucker too!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 9, 2014)

Good one. That's why we cut em


----------

